# Have you had any serious Kindle problems?



## Jovi (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you had any problems with your Kindle that you considered serious or that required utilization of the warranty?  If so, what were they and how was it handled?

What are the most common problems cited and are they rare?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I've had mine less than 2 weeks and so far everything is just fine, nothing to report.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My brother droppen mine on the tile floor leading it to also slid across the floor, the first day i recieved my kindle(a month ago) I resently noticed a crack on the bottom corner of my kindle, which is small considering how it fell and what it fell on. Other than that i haven't had any problems, but I have heard some people's kindles having letter buttons that didn't work and Amazon quickly replaced the kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

!!! Is he out of the hostpital yet?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

No I didn't get a chance to attempt to kill my brother for dropping my kindle....I have yet to catch him in the house alone, he is being very careful. Or I can just wait for him to buy his Xbox360 or PS3 and drop things would be even.

VA

PS: I'm thinking about dropping it down the stairs would work well to communicate my message.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Had mine a litte over a month.  No problems.  Haven't even needed to reset it.  Knock-on-wood.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had mine since April and had to do my first hard reset Sunday.  So I've had no problems.


----------



## tarabenet (Nov 22, 2008)

I received mine as a gift last Christmas and can't live without it.  The only problem I've had (and I use it for hours every day!) was when it was knocked off a table onto a tile floor.  It was a goner.  Amazon replaced it immediately and for free.  They don't do that any longer.  Last I heard, though, they were splitting the cost with the bereaved owner.  But that was mid-February, so I've been on the current one since then, with no problems at all.  Had it been better secured in the cover, I would still be on the first one, I'm sure.  

I highly recommend the extra little dot of velcro or purchasing a better cover.  (My Oberon one is due Thursday!  I went for their original velcro design.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, first time in my life I feel lucky to live in crappy apartments with matted carpets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine got into drugs, ran away, and is now selling my books on streetcorners to pay for its habit.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had mine since last April.  I've had to reset it twice, but both times it came back just fine (the second time it did lose my place in the book I was reading).  I dropped it once on a hardwood floor and it fell out of the cover, no damage, but now my husband wants me to get an Oberon cover to better protect it.  If he insists!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So is it safe to say that a kindle is safer on a hard wood floor rather than a tile floor?


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> So is it safe to say that a kindle is safer on a hard wood floor rather than a tile floor?


I don't think I would go that far. Although I would think that wood is a _slightly_ softer landing.

Best idea is to try to avoid both!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My Kindle came home late, way after curfew. So I took a hammer and beat it up. That sucker has never been late since  . Seriously mine has worked perfectly.

Steve


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You know, first time in my life I feel lucky to live in crappy apartments with matted carpets.


Hahahaha!

I dropped both of my children on their heads. I learned from that. Child no. 3 (my Kindle) is held in protective arms and guarded carefully at all times. So far, no problems.

L


----------



## Eli (Nov 10, 2008)

Mine got knocked off a table at work.  I just missed grabbing 
it and it landed right on a corner (cement floor).  It was in a 
strangedog cover and no problem at all.  11 months, and I've
never even had to reset it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Every report I have read of anyone that did have a problem that they did not cause, has gotten great customer service from Amazon. I 
understand, if it can not be fixed by them over the phone, they send out a replacement right away and you do not have to send yours back till you get the new one!

I think this is a pretty risk free purchase, though if you do break it, by dropping it or some other fault of yours you will have to pay $180 for a replacement. Still pretty generous imo, when it is not their fault.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I've had mine for about 5 weeks now and have no problems. I have not had to reset it at all, though I had a couple times when playing with the browser  that things were going very slowly. Had one minor problem with downloading. Customer service was great even though he didn't really fix the problem- it was a local sprint problem. All in all I am very happy with my Kindle and haven't read a DTB since I got him.

Lynn


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

No problems here, despite what Jim told you. It did fall off of a sofa table onto the floor yesterday, but it was in the OEM cover with the elastic on. No damage, but a slight bounce.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like outstanding customer service!  I especially like that they are willing to immediately send you a replacement Kindle without waiting for you to send your warrantied Kindle back first.  That makes sense, as many Kindlers would be in the midst of reading purchased books, but still a very generous policy.  I'm very impressed overall by what I hear.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had mine since February 2008, and not a single problem.  Haven't even had a reset yet.  (now watch, I've jinxed it, I'll have to reset it this week or something!)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Being human, I can't avoid accidents, but I am _overly_ cautious with even semi-costly gadgets. I won't even put my cell phone down on any table where there is a hard surface underneath, like tile or hardwood! I even move family members' phones over to tables where is a carpet underneath. I know.....there is a name for crazy people like me, but I won't use it. My over-cautious personality type reminds me of a time when I went hiking with our dogs and was on big-time wildlife watch.....and what happened? A huge swarm of bees almost killed me. Seriously. So much for anticipating every potential accident. It sounds like the Kindle can take a slight beating, although I would promise to give it only hugs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have discovered that it's not a good idea to toss my Little Gertie on the bed.  Mattresses tend to bounce, if I actually hit the bed.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

My serious kindle problem only arises when I'm not around my Kindle! 

All joking aside, I haven't had any problems. It been a remarkably reliable machine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Sometime there is something to be said for simplicity. No problems here either.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had Bee since April and no problems so far.....unless you count having to be extra careful not to set her down anywhere the cat might find her. I live with one of the largest cats on the planet and she has become absolutely fixated on the kindle. I'm petrified that if she tries to curl up on top of it the kindle will be smashed flat.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a cat who likes to lay on my stuff too, so I also make an effort to put my Kindle away where he can't even think about laying on it. I'd like to think that in it's Oberon cover it would be OK but I don't want to risk trying it. I did get insurance basically because of the cats though- it only takes once for them to "play" and knock it off to the floor 

Lynn


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I have a cat who likes to lay on my stuff too, so I also make an effort to put my Kindle away where he can't even think about laying on it. I'd like to think that in it's Oberon cover it would be OK but I don't want to risk trying it. I did get insurance basically because of the cats though- it only takes once for them to "play" and knock it off to the floor
> 
> Lynn


Why is it that cats absolutely have to lay on top of the highest thing on a table, even if it's only a piece of paper? I never figured that out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> No problems here, despite what Jim told you.


Enabler. You're the one who got it hooked in the first place. "Oh, it's just Nyquil. It won't do Kindle any harm and Kindle is running a little hot."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

wavsite said:


> I've had mine since February 2008, and not a single problem. Haven't even had a reset yet. (now watch, I've jinxed it, I'll have to reset it this week or something!)


That's what happened to me!! I had my first reset last night after bragging that I haven't had to do one! After a month of useage, no problems till trying to download the feedbooks guide using the web feature on the kindle. Did a reset, a recharge and everything is great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

No problems here at all.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I had numerous problems with my first Kindle; which I had since last December. Mostly it dying numerous times and having to reset it etc. After three times calling Amazon and then the last time there was no way the Kindle was ever going to wake up, they sent me out a replacement with two day delivery and the new one's worked wonderfully ever since! One reason I suggest keeping the box it came in "just in case" you have to send it back.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Not a single problem with my Kindle, but my Amazon Visa card is filing grievances regarding all the mandatory overtime.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

My kindle fell out of my car for the first time today! It was in the original cover, but the lower right corner was chipped, ever so slightly.   It's kind of a good thing though....as now I won't be as worried about keeping it 100 percent pristine, and I can relax ever so slightly. Once I get over its newness, I doubt I'll ever notice it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> My kindle fell out of my car for the first time today! It was in the original cover, but the lower right corner was chipped, ever so slightly.  It's kind of a good thing though....as now I won't be as worried about keeping it 100 percent pristine, and I can relax ever so slightly. Once I get over its newness, I doubt I'll ever notice it.


All that counts is that it works!!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> My kindle fell out of my car for the first time today! It was in the original cover, but the lower right corner was chipped, ever so slightly.  It's kind of a good thing though....as now I won't be as worried about keeping it 100 percent pristine, and I can relax ever so slightly. Once I get over its newness, I doubt I'll ever notice it.


Wow I am glad there wasn't anymore damage! Looks like it passed the drop test. 

Linda


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have had no problem with my Kindle, no problem with WN either.
I feel very lucky it has gone so well.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The occasional, NOT frequent, need to reboot, but usually seems to be when I am trying to do too much at a time. Or when I have downloaded a book that was formatted poorly.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

My battery is draining way too quickly. When I called he wanted to replace the whole Kindle *GASP* NO!! I asked if we could just try a new battery first, and he said ok. He put a credit on my account and I purchased it. Now I wait a bunch of weeks for the new battery, but that's ok because all I have to do is keep a charge in Skinderella and she's good to go long enough for me to wait a few weeks. 

Today I had a question about buying Kindle books for another kindle owner for xmas. Unfortunately there's no way to do that other than the gift cert. route (which is easy, but I'd still rather purchase the books for them). I used the call me back feature and it's fantastic. I clicked to call immediately and before you could say, "I wonder how soon they'll call?", the phone was ringing. The hold time wasn't long, either.

Thumbs up for Amazon support.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> My battery is draining way too quickly.


How long is it lasting?


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

When I first got my Kindle in September I had to reset it numerous times, couldn't get onto whisper net and was VERY frustrated. When I used the internet, forget it, it's dead. When I stay away from the experimental stuff and just stick to regular downloads no problems at all. Reset maybe monthly at this point.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> My kindle fell out of my car for the first time today! It was in the original cover, but the lower right corner was chipped, ever so slightly.  It's kind of a good thing though....as now I won't be as worried about keeping it 100 percent pristine, and I can relax ever so slightly. Once I get over its newness, I doubt I'll ever notice it.


My kindle chipped at the same point when my brother introduced my kindle to the tile floor the first day I got it.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> How long is it lasting?


It would drain in 2-3 days. I stopped using Whispernet, and turned it completely off when not in use, but that didn't help much. He/we determined it is most likely a bad battery. I didn't want a replacement Kindle because it may not be necessary, for one, but *coff* Ididn'twanttohavetoremovemyDecalGirlskin.


----------

